# Renew Temporary Residence Permit



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,
I need to renew my temporary residence permit. Can someone tell me what I need to do for that? The Home Affairs website seems to just say go to their office to apply for the renewal - but do I need to bring all those documents like I did the first time? What will be needed? I'd appreciate if you could tell me about it if you've done this yourself. I live in Durban.
Thanks, MaryR


----------



## Tim76 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi ,what type of residence permit do you have?


----------



## MaryR (Sep 1, 2011)

*Temporary Residence Permit*



Tim76 said:


> Hi ,what type of residence permit do you have?


I have a Visitor's Permit with conditions that I reside with my SA spouse and that I may teach at the school where I work. It's a 2yr permit to expire in May.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Not much to do then, however sometimes they ask for specific documents.


----------



## Oke (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, i need Life partner permit. What are the required document.


----------



## Oke (Feb 10, 2014)

*Inquiring*

Some one that has expired visa, can she apply for life partner permit.


----------



## Oke (Feb 10, 2014)

Some one that has expired visa, can she apply for life partner permit.


----------



## Oke (Feb 10, 2014)

Asylum and i need a life partner permit.


----------

